# MS8 L7 playlists



## FordEscape (Nov 23, 2014)

As MS8 owners (should) know some recordings are better suited to L7 processing playback than others. Andy Wehmeyer has posted lists of tracks that he likes but darned if I can find 'em now.

So, if you've got links to those lists or have other recordings that you feel are particularly suited for 'showing off' MS8 L7 processing ... please post !

Any / all genre welcome !

Yeah, I know, there's some/many who feel L7 is 'artificial sounding' or otherwise less than desirable. So noted, acknowledged and accepted that it's not for everyone but that's not the topic here, please.  

TIA


----------



## Stycker (Jan 31, 2018)

I remember a few as I once had a MS-8. Greg Brown-Dream Cafe. John Hiatt- Have a Little Faith in Me. John Scofield-Never Turn Back. Tabla Beat Science- Tala Matrix. Talking Heads-Papa Legba. I did not have a center channel so these probably could have sounded a whole lot more intense. I think a center speaker is needed for L7. to work properly. I once had the best tune ever with my MS-8. Then for some reason I thought I could get it just a little better and screwed the whole thing up. I now use JL TWK D2. I would like to dust off the MS-8 and give it another try.


----------



## FordEscape (Nov 23, 2014)

Stycker said:


> ... Talking Heads-Papa Legba. ....


One of my favorites. Lots of T-Heads recordings seem to 'play well' with L7.

Thanks.


----------



## Stycker (Jan 31, 2018)

No problem, those are the ones I could remember from Andy's post in the MS8 thread. If you get a chance download the Dream Cafe song. I don't know what L7 does for it but its a great song anyway. I think I remember Papa Legba doing crazy things with the rear fill speakers with the inverted phase. I'm still hanging on to my MS8 just in case I ever get a car with a center channel, or get crazy enough to cut a hole in the middle of my dash.


----------



## Lanson (Jan 9, 2007)

All my Matt Darey recordings. They are super-spacious progressive house/trance and he even makes surround recordings (which work well in the home with actual surround.)


----------



## Stycker (Jan 31, 2018)

I found a couple more from Andy's thread that I downloaded. Big Blue Ball/Big Blue Ball. P-Leather by Freakbass. Again I never properly set up MS-8 so I don't know what the effects may be.


----------



## KillerBox (Jan 7, 2011)

I tend to mostly like 1980s and 1990s music. I used to only listen to studio recorded music but, since I got the MS-8, I am buying a lot more live recorded music.

My favorites so far are:

U2 - The Joshua Tree - CD2 (mostly recorded live in NYC)
Eagles - Hell Freezes Over - (partly studio music and partly live)


----------



## FordEscape (Nov 23, 2014)

Stycker said:


> I found a couple more from Andy's thread .....


Please post a link to that post if ya got it


----------



## Stycker (Jan 31, 2018)

sorry that was a long thread. Just looking over my music library some of those songs sparked my memory. I remember somebody saying they could here audience members clapping behind them on Hell Freezes Over. They actually felt like they were in the audience. If thats the case try Alison Krause and Union Station "Live". I remember someone saying they could tell everytime she turned her head and what direction she was singing to the audience.


----------



## mzmtg (Dec 8, 2009)

Stycker said:


> P-Leather by Freakbass.


Man, I love that song.

It's on spotify as well: https://open.spotify.com/track/3osc099LwOoXTiVjJGH5OI


----------



## lavesa (May 26, 2011)

This was Andy's list:

Here are the tracks I suggest using to listen to Logic7. 
1. "Desperado" (2-channel downmix) from Hell Freezes Over--Eagles
2. EMMA disc Track 11
3. "Big Blue Ball" from Big Blue Ball
4. "Ancient Highway" from Days Like This--Van Morrison
5. "A Case of You" from Live in Paris--Diana Krall
6. "Open Car" from Deadwing--Porcupine Tree
7. "Can't Find My Way Home" from Live from Madison Square Garden--Eric Clapton and Steve Winwood
8. "P-Leather" from GrooveYard--FreekBass 
9. "Dream Cafe" from Dream Cafe--Greg Brown
10. "Have a Little Faith in Me" from Bring the Family--John Hiatt
11. "Never Turn Back" from Piety Street--John Scofield
12. "Repo Man" from God Willin' and the Creek Don't Rise--Ray LaMontagne and the Pariah Dogs
13. "Tala Matrix" from Live in San Fransisco--Tabla Beat Science
14. "Chocolate Jesus" from Mule Variations--Tom Waits

I chose these because of the quality of the recordings and the spatial attributes that, in many cases, include plenty of room
information--and rooms of all sizes. A few of them are studio recordings but include lots of other details that are really 
interesting on really good systems.

=====
FordEscape, I just read that on page 53 of the 84 page word document you compiled of Andy's posts which I downloaded from your signature. Thank you for sharing that because there is a ton of great information Andy has shared which is even more important now that it's been discontinued for so long. He goes into detail on exactly what happens during the input calibration which I could find nowhere else.


----------

